# Poor SOTL - Double Teamed !!!



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

_As the only chick who got "Tag Teamed" I will try to word this as delicately as I am able..._

They NAILED ME, both of them! Didn't even have the decency to take turns... they planned a coordinated effort to EXPLODE simultaneously! I didn't even see them COMING, they JUMPED me as I was getting out of the car. :scared:









There were STICKS of all shapes and sizes everywhere... I was in a daze, shellshocked... but after I came to, there was this overwhelming sense of pure pleasure and satisfaction. I can't explain it, somehow even though I was completely wrecked, (spent if you will)... I was in heaven.

[Smelivs and Shuckins, you two are simply amazing. Thanks so much for the most wonderful suprise, and the lovin' care in choosing the ammo. Some favorites, and some I can't wait to try. I can't say enough how much it meant. I'm still on cloud nine!]


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice bomb! Enjoy them!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahem...... WOOHOOOOO! :whip::kiss::whip:


That's a pretty steamy bomb!!! :eyebrows: Hahaahaahahaahahaa!

At least you had something to smoke afterwards:thumb: op2: :biglaugh:


Congratulations on the great bombs! :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...


It couldn't have happened to a nicer SistaFish!


Nice .... hit Fellers! 



.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Ahem...... WOOHOOOOO!


I said I'd "try" to word it delicately... guess I failed.. LOL !


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kerri
I don't usually post in these, But,,,,,,They NAILED ME, both of them!

I love it you are defiantly SOTL and that was the best story yet. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

LOLOL,,, that was awesome, both the BOMB and the response.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

awesome!!! (i'm going to take a cold shower!!) :redface::redface:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

So many terms in this thread that it would make a Wooden Indian excited. Very nice selection of cigars there,,,enjoy them.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

+1 on everything, Bomb, Double Entendre, Reactions. LMAO. Well done guys & Congrats Kerri!:tease:


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

That was awesome... The bomb, that is!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

ROFL! Kerri, that was hilarious! Well done, and enjoy those great sticks!

Guys, another great hit!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> awesome!!! (i'm going to take a cold shower!!) :redface::redface:


+1, anyone else feel dirty?!? Nice hit. Get some rest sister!


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice hit. Loved the response. The best one i have read yet.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow! What a description. Sorta like the old question, "Do you smoke after sex?"
And the answer is "I don't know, I've never looked!"
Great post!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hahaha best description of a bomb ever.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Why do I feel so dirty after reading this? WOW! Great way to start a thread. Nice to have SOTL around. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

excellent work guys, congrats Kerri, enjoy!!

now we just need two SOTL to surprise a BOTL!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Very Very Nice!

Love the description.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

*UPDATE: Poor SOTL - Double Teamed !!!*

Well, it's been a few days now, still a bit gunshy, but I'm finally able to walk again. The nightly dreams of Double Brotherly Lovin' kept me up all week, but last night I finally got some much needed rest.

I think I can go back to work now. I had to make up a story for my extended absence as I could hardly claim sheer exhaustion as a viable excuse.

I thank you all for your prayers and support throughout my ordeal. I am still a little worried about the condition of my box though...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

might need to check the seal, they can over heat you know! :target:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Poor SOTL - Double Teamed !!!*



2Curious said:


> Well, it's been a few days now, still a bit gunshy, but I'm finally able to walk again. The nightly dreams of Double Brotherly Lovin' kept me up all week, but last night I finally got some much needed rest.
> 
> I think I can go back to work now. I had to make up a story for my extended absence as I could hardly claim sheer exhaustion as a viable excuse.
> 
> I thank you all for your prayers and support throughout my ordeal. I am still a little worried about the condition of my box though...


LOL.. Oh your a master at the double meanings. Love it.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Damn. I gotta go take a shower!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

HeeheheheeheeeBahahaahaahaaahaahahaahaahahahaahaahaahaaahaahaaa!!!

Funny Stuff!  :rofl: :biggrin:


.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW....after reading that i don't know if i just cheated on my lady.... woohooo... pain never sounded or looked soo good....


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds to me like there's a SOTL out there that could use a little more wood! :mischief:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> Sounds to me like there's a SOTL out there that could use a little more wood! :mischief:


ROTFLMAO. Of course Ed has a very big stick. Just be careful as the humidity can be a problem. Wet it down and bend it, You'll be fine!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know, seems like them two will nail anyone these days. Maybe they are feeling lonely. I guess nailing each other didnt quite give them the satisfaction they were looking for.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cypress said:


> I don't know, seems like them two will nail anyone these days. Maybe they are feeling lonely. I guess nailing each other didnt quite give them the satisfaction they were looking for.


ROTFLMAO.........Anyone got Cypress's address? *WEG*


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

jadeg001 said:


> Hahaha best description of a bomb ever.


X2 on the that!!!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO. Of course Ed has a very big stick. Just be careful as the humidity can be a problem. Wet it down and bend it, You'll be fine!


Now I'm ROTFLMAO, that's classic! But don't over wet it!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> Sounds to me like there's a SOTL out there that could use a little more wood! :mischief:


a new meaning for walking tall !!


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

*Poor SOTL - Double Teamed AGAIN !!!*

So, there I was pulling into my driveway last night as usual, and low and behold WHAM! I get JUMPED AGAIN!!! The dastardly due had such a GOOD TIME last go around, I should have known they'd be back for more! What was I thinking just getting out of my car all WILLY nilly.

This time they meant BUSINESS, went straight to work on me. Still trembling, I was all fumbles in the excitement, trying to open the HUGE packages...
Once my fingers found the prize inside, I realized some were BIG and HARD, some were WRAPPED, and some were all NAKED and EXPOSED... At this point the fear set in for my beloved box... I wasn't sure it could hold much more, it was already so tight.

Getting dizzy...[THUD]...<passed out>...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh good G_d. First time I got a blood pressure spike from reading a post. Nicely done Kerri, you naughtly liitle puffer!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

MERCY PLEASE !!! (now i have to change my pants ! :target:: :redface: )


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Poor SOTL - Double Teamed AGAIN !!!*



2Curious said:


> So, there I was pulling into my driveway last night as usual, and low and behold WHAM! I get JUMPED AGAIN!!! The dastardly due had such a GOOD TIME last go around, I should have known they'd be back for more! What was I thinking just getting out of my car all WILLY nilly.
> 
> This time they meant BUSINESS, went straight to work on me. Still trembling, I was all fumbles in the excitement, trying to open the HUGE packages...
> Once my fingers found the prize inside, I realized some were BIG and HARD, *some were WRAPPED, and some were all NAKED and EXPOSED*... At this point the fear set in for my beloved box... I wasn't sure it could hold much more, it was already so tight.
> ...


Give new insight into the "Cello on or off" debate :smoke:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

LOL! 

Can we get Kerri a weekly column?

I love the description's! So Graphic!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

YES, but did you like it?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> YES, but did you like it?


 :smoke:


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> YES, but did you like it?


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH yeah!!!!!!!!!!
It was like dejavu all over again!
Check out the used cigar condom carnage...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

thats an XXXL bag of pork skins there !!!! mg:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

This is the sexiest thread I've ever read.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

You wanna see something really SEXY!!??
Check out these beauties!

I've had perma-grin for days now!!! Don't see it going away anytime soon. I even got a scary monster, can't believe it! Plus a Pink flashlight, LOL, perfect!!

[Dave and Ron, you two are crazy and amazing and beyond wonderful. An inspiration to us all to be better every day! Thank you so much for the the yummy gifts and for the laughs. Been crackin myself up, out loud all week, my co-workers, dogs, and fiance think I'm crazy!]


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Hahahahaahahaha!! *

Poor Kerri! and her little box _too!_ :eyebrows:

I believe this is the icon you were looking for;

:faint:

Best wishes for a slow recovery :thumb: :bl:banana: 

.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

After reading this thread through, I need to go to the Box and feel shame.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Me and Tash are sitting on stools in the naughty corner. "This is not asseptable!" LMAO.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> *Hahahahaahahaha!! *
> 
> Poor Kerri! and her little box _too!_ :eyebrows:
> 
> ...


That WAS the icon I needed! Thanks Phil! Could be this one though...:juggle:

(Couldn't resist... still LMAO!)


----------

